# Unhealthy Introverted or just depression?



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

How can you tell if you are a legit introverted who doesn't like to deal with the world, tasks and people to an unhealthy degree or an extravert (or introvert for that matter) who's just suffering depression or burnout?

What's the difference between not wanting to do something because you are not looking for excitement on principle or just someone who feels jaded for almost everything.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Because Introverts are not necessarily staying in or alone because they are exhausted or do not feel like bothering with people.

My introvert daughter LOVES to be in doing her rando stuff. She is not depressed. She prefers it.

They are staying in/away because they genuinely usually are happy with whatever said projects etc much of the time. They are not necessarily depressed (they could be, but it probably if so is over different things than an extrovert).

I am an extrovert who often will get reclusive, or stay in from burnout at different points. I am usually doing this if I truly am just physically tired. Or if I have emotional fatigue with certain things that have built up. The reason I still know I am an extrovert is because of my function order. I am most clearly an Se dom, Ti aux.

Which was where I was going with this. So like even me when I am not really depressed much etc. I still tend to thrive more from Se. NOT Fe. So when I can get out a lot and do Se things I am happiest. Doing high Fe things still drains me though.

I happen to just have alotta Fe doms in my closer knit life so I usually set more boundaries with them. For example with my Fe dom close friend I know that our time together is going to be alotta taxing Fe stuff. She is going to somewhat overload me. Rarely is our shared time together Se for example. If it were Se I would probably be more enthusiastic to hang out more. Instead there is an imbalance in the dynamic. I cannot really expect alotta Se from her as an ESFJ. So I usually compromise and bring up Ti stuff (but she can only stay on that so long).

TBH my ENFP friend and I bounce more off of each than drain each other as friends. We have no functions in common. But both being Ps and Ne & Se doms works fine. I suspect because she and I are both used to making compromises in high SJ or Fe environments we naturally feel relief around each other.

Are you like me where you possibly have too many Fe doms in your life or work? And not enough Ne or Se doms 

It does not necessarily mean someone is depressed always when they do not want to be around certain social settings, or choose them with limits/boundaries. I started to set a lot more boundaries for myself with closer family and friends on who and what I wanted as far as energy and balance. Just because I am an extrovert does not mean I need to get out for the sake of getting out anytime/always if it just means for example hanging out with like that Fe dom friend every day. No I will pass on half those opportunities and would rather stay in %50 of the time. Now if an Se dom or aux is asking me to do actual things/activities and not just sit and talk about feelings for hours, well odds go way the hell up I will probably not just opt to stay in. I would assume you with Ne needs to either be bouncing ideas thoughts, or actively hands on with those ideas so hence you probably would crawl outta your shell more if the offered social interaction was something that interested you more.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

Not sure. To be frank I have a high pechant for T.
Very often I just feel I cannot act immoraly because I constantly feel I must make clear no bystander or innocent suffers......but when you start working on a call center for some months, one can get easily drained and even mysanthropic, dealing with ungrateful people or having to follow directives that feel extremely constaining. I left the job because my mental health couldn't take it anymore, but ocasionally I still feel my room it's a mess and I still often feel I want zero interaction with others, slowly only starting to play videogames and draw again.
I'm actually heavily hyperactive and cannot stand still for too long, constantly having debates with myself to the extend some of my family thinks I talk with myself too much. And honestly ocasionally despite trying to be compassionate I also tend to have what I call "attacks of spite", as whenever I deal with stress I can forgo that empathy and start having spiteful thoughts about some things and people.

I don't consider myself a Feeler per see, I tend to look for logical and sometimes cold explanations partially as my main way to cope with stuff. I like to get a lot of ideas, yet I often feel pressured myself to constantly think what works and what doesn't. Not that I like to control people per see as much as I don't want to deal with people that acts....well.....stupid.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

You are DEFINITELY drained from working at a call center I am sure of it. That would explain it IMO. That is alotta Fe you gotta use. That is exhausting for people that are not Fe dom. 

When I work heavily with people in certain jobs I get burnt out from wanting to Fe high in my personal life.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

I guess the only reason why I lasted as long as I did it's because I do have Fe as tertiary.....which still doesn't seems to help a lot on the long run.


----------



## bibbidi-bobbidi-boo (3 mo ago)

Depression has clear symptoms, I bolded the ones that I feel the most:


*Feelings of sadness, tearfulness, emptiness or hopelessness*
Angry outbursts, irritability or frustration, even over small matters
*Loss of interest or pleasure in most or all normal activities, such as sex, hobbies or sports*
*Sleep disturbances, including insomnia or sleeping too much*
*Tiredness and lack of energy, so even small tasks take extra effort*
Reduced appetite and weight loss or *increased cravings for food and weight gain*
Anxiety, agitation or restlessness
Slowed thinking, speaking or body movements
*Feelings of worthlessness or guilt, fixating on past failures or self-blame*
Trouble thinking, concentrating, making decisions and remembering things
Frequent or recurrent thoughts of death, suicidal thoughts, suicide attempts or suicide
Unexplained physical problems, such as back pain or headaches


----------

